# Ryobi 18V impact driver review



## mickeyco

I'm enjoying your racing videos right now, tell whoever is filming you to hit the time clock after the race, what happened to your opponent in the "josh meighan T&T @ CFR race"? You cut some good lights, did you red light on the "Losing round in the semi's"?


I think I could spend hours watching those drag racing videos, I may.


.


----------



## joshua1

mickeyco said:


> I'm enjoying your racing videos right now, tell whoever is filming you to hit the time clock after the race, what happened to your opponent in the "josh meighan T&T @ CFR race"? You cut some good lights, did you red light on the "Losing round in the semi's"?
> 
> 
> I think I could spend hours watching those drag racing videos, I may.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> .


 Josh is my eldest sons name,  drag over here is blokes dressed as women, but whatever turns you on.


----------



## mickeyco

joshua1 said:


> Josh is my eldest sons name,  drag *over here* is blokes dressed as women, but whatever turns you on.


California?


What are **** "over there"?




.


----------



## joshua1

DONT KNOW, BUT A mickey is a male sexual organ. Seems apt in your case.


----------



## JT Wood

IHI said:


> Seriously- buy the new lit ion batteries and chargers. I bought 3 batts and 2 chargers, it's unbelieveable how long these same tools run now with the newer batteries. I know for a fact we drove over 338 2 1/2" screws through deck spindles on one battery and then used the impact the next day when we were assembling the steps...day and night difference and worth every penny. 3 batteries is all you need unless you got a big crew and multiple drills/impacts going.


 
When the lithium ryobi first came out.(lime green) I bought the set.

used it for 1 ,month,and 1 battery wouldn't charge,

on the new set about 1 month later, the charger quit.



I swore off the ryobi lithium for a while after that.
I took the refund money and bought extra ni-cad batteries.

I have 6 batteries, and can charge 3 batteries at a time, so I never run out.


ps I just had flashes of the p/r section (before when I was allowed in.)


----------



## IHI

mickeyco said:


> I'm enjoying your racing videos right now, tell whoever is filming you to hit the time clock after the race, what happened to your opponent in the "josh meighan T&T @ CFR race"? You cut some good lights, did you red light on the "Losing round in the semi's"?
> 
> 
> I think I could spend hours watching those drag racing videos, I may.
> 
> 
> .


They were all video's freind sent over and a few had no business holding camera's obviously:laughing: looks like they're crack heads amped upn on 10 pots of coffee the way some are shaking around:laughing:

This One i was just farting around with the 150shot of juice. The Rustang next to me was a buddy of my BIL's that was always talking junk at work saying his mustang was so fast, probably one of the fastest street cars in town:whistling so BIL invited him out to run me while i was playing seeing how many 1/8 mile passes i could get out of a bottle...needless to say the video speak for itself as it was'nt even a race...and by all rights my junk is slow compared to the big power adder cars, but mine is also a 3700lb street car with full interior, 800W stereo system (with subs and gets raced in the same state as i street drive it, so the numbers are good where ever and whenever..though slow. BUT i just got my heads back and fixed from a machine shop that screwed them up big time, and then yesterday got the intake back from getting ported so those two things, plus the new cam belt drive i'm hoping to pick up an honest 50-70hp since the head damage was huge-first guy just went stupid with the stones porting them with no regard to effeincey. On the dyno in a month or so i'll be hoping to see 650-670hp on 93octane from fly'n J truck stop then add the 150 shot of juice onto that and it should easily be into the 9's where it sholda been last year:furious: The talk before we launch is junk, on the juice, the car trips the 60' timers on the back wheels at 1.32-1.36 depending on air density.

This was shot at our Night of Fire by a freind with an old camcorder, he then played it on his big screen while recording it with his webcam:laughing: same 150 shot of nitrous on a bye run

I think THIS ONE my SIL's mother shot at a race, just a time trial so nothing at stake, but quality sucks, car is N/A on race day.

HERE is my best bud and i during a time trial before a race, just grudge racing eachother. His car is 400lbs lighter and he's running a 496 BBC to my 427 sbc and he got the jump since he redlit:laughing: but both cars ran pretty close back then but we should be about .5-.6 faster this season.

4 years ago at a night of fire event i was racing my "mentor" at the track, the purple firebird i raced has multiple track championships under his belt...he is the man and back before they started chipping us to pair up in the staging lanes we could "pull up next to" who we wanted to race, i was always parking right beside him while everybody else got behind him....they were scared, i figured you gotta beat the big dog to take over the yard so i raced him every chance i had, to date we're 50/50 win ratio, but he's been doing this for over 20yrs and is why i chose to buddy up with him to accelerate my learning curve which has literally paid me back alot over the years....but we both had green lights, i killed him on reaction times, the air got better so i picked up ET, he finish line raced me and i broke out for the lose.

LAST one this was our first time racing this track and we went down Friday to dial in the car/driver to the tree and track so it was just open time trials, the guy shooting it was a buddy i met on another car forum and now we frequent this track in between points up here at home.

It's a love hate relationship. with what i've spent to date the house coulda been paid for and had half as much again sitting in savings to boot, but i enjoy it, all the folks are like our second family out there so it's been a great place for our daughter to grow up around, we get to travel during the summer, and aside from normal car headaches, it's my stress reliever.


----------



## IHI

hughjazz said:


> When the lithium ryobi first came out.(lime green) I bought the set.
> 
> used it for 1 ,month,and 1 battery wouldn't charge,
> 
> on the new set about 1 month later, the charger quit.
> 
> 
> 
> I swore off the ryobi lithium for a while after that.
> I took the refund money and bought extra ni-cad batteries.
> 
> I have 6 batteries, and can charge 3 batteries at a time, so I never run out.
> 
> 
> ps I just had flashes of the p/r section (before when I was allowed in.)



Wow, i wonder if they had a bad batch or something?? I bought two chargers, 1 for home and 1 for the truck and 3 batteries and so far 3 months later everything is still hunkey dorie. After i bought mine and bragged them to Gramps, he also went out and upfitted his Ryobi drills/impact driver with them and so far so good with his also.. But we all know anything is possible...heck racing i've bought the cheapest of the cheap parts and they wont die, and then i've spend bookoo bucks on the best of the best only to have it die within a months time...go figure:laughing:


----------



## mickeyco

Great videos, I like the wheelies. :thumbsup:






.


----------



## IHI

mickeyco said:


> Great videos, I like the wheelies. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Before this season really kics off i need to keep the front end down, it's killing my reaction time consistency which last year cost me a few rounds. It's fun and looks cool, but i dont need it, i like winning money muuch better than standing it up a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood

IHI said:


> Wow, i wonder if they had a bad batch or something?? I bought two chargers, 1 for home and 1 for the truck and 3 batteries and so far 3 months later everything is still hunkey dorie. After i bought mine and bragged them to Gramps, he also went out and upfitted his Ryobi drills/impact driver with them and so far so good with his also.. But we all know anything is possible...heck racing i've bought the cheapest of the cheap parts and they wont die, and then i've spend bookoo bucks on the best of the best only to have it die within a months time...go figure:laughing:


 

Yeah, I'm not sure. I was probably one of the first people to get the 4 piece set. 

Might have been growing pains or something.

glad to hear they are working for you now though.

H.D has a sale right now.
2 18v lithium batts, and an impact. (green one) for $100 based on the reliability that you are talking, I might try them again.


----------

